# What's the best way to pack and mail t-shirts?



## Dee Dee

Hi,

I'm about to launch my site and have never mailed out a package for my business before. I want to make sure my merchandise is protected and arrives safely. So I have some questions:

1. Do you normally send out packages first class or priority mail? 

2. How do you pack your t-shirts?

In the priority mail tyvek envelope?
In the priority mail cardboard envelope?
In a poly envelope?
In a poly bubble mailer envelope? The bubbles seem to provide extra protection.

3. When you're shipping a box, what is the most cost effective way to send it? Do you set up some kind of merchant account with the USPS, FedEx or UPS?

4. About presentation:

Do you send your clothes loose?
Pack them in individual clear bags?

Sometimes when I order clothes, they come with a very thin paper/foam sheet. Does anyone know what this is called and what it's there for? It's usually in between the folds.

Thanks for your help with this! I obviously need it


----------



## Recie

Good day to you.

I ship individual shirts in a plain poly mailer. I bought them from either Ebay or Amazon. Larger orders I ship or deliver unwrapped in boxes. For the boxed shirts that are going to be resold by the customer, clear apparel bags for each shirt. You can find some at Uline (https://www.uline.com/Product/Detai...al-Clear-Resealable-Polypropylene-Bags-9-x-12). When I hand deliver individual or a couple shirts, I use a plain gift bag with my logo on it.

I use Stamps.com for my mailing because I don't like postage price showing on the postage tape.

Good luck!


----------



## NoXid

Much as stated above. Poly bags via First Class. Most orders fit in a 12 x 9 bag. If it won't fit in that, it probably weighs too much for FC anyway (15.99 oz), so Flat Rate LEGAL Envelope is what I use for orders like that. Note, you can pickup priority envelopes at the PO, but I have never seen the Legal size FR ones, just the regular size ones. You can order the legal sized ones online from USPS; it is free. I always keep some on hand for larger orders.

Stamps.com is good, but there is a monthly fee. If you are just getting started and don't have enough orders to appreciate the integration features of Stamps.com, then you can save some money and get the same rates via PayPal's ShipNow: https://www.paypal.com/?cmd=_ship-now

You absolutely want to buy your postage online via something like PayPal ShipNow or Stamps.com. It is cheaper than buying it at the PO, and much, MUCH faster.

My shirts ship naked in the poly bag. Just a packing slip and a couple of business cards in with them. I've received blanks from American Apparel packaged the same way, except a bigger bag stuffed full of shirts, and shipped FedEx. No point putting in extra stuff for people to have to throwaway, or to cost more to ship.


----------



## wonkylogoltd

Swing tag kimbled onto neck tag, shirt neatly folded in clear poly bag (branded bag or plain, your choice).

Then posted in plastic mail bags for cost effectiveness.


----------



## NoXid

wonkylogoltd said:


> Swing tag kimbled onto neck tag, shirt neatly folded in clear poly bag (branded bag or plain, your choice).
> 
> Then posted in plastic mail bags for cost effectiveness.


Curious about the swing tag.

To me, it seems like something the buyer is going to snip off and toss the moment they open the package. Could save them the trouble of snipping it off by just dropping a business card in the bag instead (which will also probably get tossed).

The one scenario I see that may have an advantage is gifts. If the buyer wraps the gift without first removing the swing tag, then the end user is going to see it ... as they snip it off to trash it  Whereas a business card probably has lower odds of making it to the gift receiver.


And an inner bag or wrapper of some sort does have one potential advantage. The person opening the poly mailer is less likely to accidentally cut/damage the shirt. Of course, I could just fold the invoice over the end of the shirt that is near the business end of the poly mailer and use it as a sort of buffer between the shirt and the most likely point of violent entry.


----------



## Desweaver

Thank all of you from another newbie.


----------



## Dee Dee

Thank you everyone for the details. I definitely appreciate them.

I'm just a little worried about sending anything that isn't insured. Have you had any issue with lost packages?

Does the postage amount show on PayPal's ShipNow label?


----------



## Vitaman

I've shipped hundreds of shirts in polybags via first class USPS. I've never had a single one lost in the mail. There is an option whether to show the postage cost when you buy postage on PayPal. If you are sending more than one shirt at a time you might want to check, sometimes it is cheaper to use Priority.


----------



## NoXid

Dee Dee said:


> Thank you everyone for the details. I definitely appreciate them.
> 
> I'm just a little worried about sending anything that isn't insured. Have you had any issue with lost packages?
> 
> Does the postage amount show on PayPal's ShipNow label?


Then buy insurance. Personally, I think it is a waste of money for something inexpensive like a shirt. A blank costs somewhere between $1.50 and $5.50 ... but even if you are out $10 for a DTG POD print, so what? Over time the insurance you pay is going to be more than your losses.

I've had a few shirts come back as undeliverable (and still have them and have NEVER heard from the people again ), but I've yet to have one go missing or get damaged in transit.

I believe insurance up to $50 is included sometimes ... but I sell via several outlets and can't remember who offers what. Maybe it is only the Flat Rate priority that gets the "free" insurance, not the First Class ... not sure ... and that might be only via eBay or Etsy or whatever ...

I wouldn't worry about it 

Postage $ does not show on the label (I think there is an option to configure this the way you prefer).

If it weighs less than 16 oz, send it First Class. Under 9 oz it costs $2.60, above that it costs ~$3.60 ... I forget the exact amount. Flat Rate Priority envelope is $5.75.


----------



## Dee Dee

I'm sure I've made it more scary for myself than it actually is. You know, overthinking it. Thanks again for giving me step by step details!


----------



## wonkylogoltd

I use swing tags and clear poly bags just because I think it's a really quick and cheap way to make the shirt look like it came from a proper company and less like it was printed in my spare bedroom. To be honest though, when we're really busy the swing tag is the first thing that's abandoned. The poly bag though is important as it helps protect the shirt to double bag it.


----------



## WGiant

I'm going granola-crunchy with my stuff, so trying out Pillow-Boxes.

For bonus points, these should be pretty easy to screen print on.


----------

